# Hand Cut Projects



## john70 (5 Nov 2013)

. These are some Hand cut Projects i cut a while ago, using a Hand Fretsaw and 4mm B/B. Any comments good or bad would be appreciated. john70.


----------



## martinka (6 Nov 2013)

That's some excellent cutting. I really like the pelican and the horse. You must have lots of patience. 

Martin.


----------



## mac1012 (6 Nov 2013)

they look very nice , I am getting into using hand tools at the moment having been the maker and seller of my craft work using a hegner 

nothing as complex as your potraits mind , one of the areas I have been looking at is cutting my angels out with a hand fret saw 

here is a picture













the body is around 12mm soft wood and the wings are 4mm which I know will cut out ok I am wondering if you think it is feasible to cut the body out with a hand fret saw at this thickness ?

its something I just exploring doing and also to be able to cut them out at craft fairs etc 

I am enjoying using hand tools at the moment with some green woodworking although I love working on my hegner I wanted to explore off grid woodworking as they call it these days :roll: 

I am experimenting adding some simple hand carved details to the angels aswell 

it would be helpful to me if you could post pics of your saws and make and set up for cutting and blade selections etc for different types of radius 

and any hints and tips for a beginner !!

thanks mark


----------



## boysie39 (6 Nov 2013)

John , that is brilliant cutting ,great skills altogether . I have never had the chance to try something like this . 

But I will settle for you people that can to keep posting pictures . Thanks for posting .


----------



## Bryan Bennett (6 Nov 2013)

John any bad reports the person concerned should go for a eye test soon.If you said that had been done with a scrollsaw I would believed you.You have done a great job on all of them.Very well done.


Bryan


----------



## john70 (6 Nov 2013)

Hello Mac. I would cut the angel body with a scroll saw and the wings and names with a fretsaw. I have posted a few pictures of my cutting box and two of my fretsaws. The fretsaw on the right was my Dad,s, he used to make my toys with it at Christmas. To tell you the age of it i am not sure. I am 70 and he had it long before he used to make my toy,s. The Native American ones i cut two years ago they are in my living room. My favourite type of pattern. The fretsaws you can buy from Always Hobbies. The blades are 00.01 fine blades also from Always Hobbies. B/B is the best wood i pay £33 8ft x 4ft sheet which includes cutting it up into 4ft x 2ft to fit in my car.John.


----------



## scrimper (6 Nov 2013)

What can I say! Folks post some amazing work on here, I never cease to be impressed by the sheer skill shown. 
I make stuff and my family praise it up and I say it's rubbish compared to what the experts on here make, thank goodness they don't know the address of this website or they will see how brilliant other peoples work is compared to my my efforts.

I have never done a portrait, I just cannot imagine how much work and skill is involved, those Indians are beautiful they really are!

BTW those drawers in you picture are tantalising with the labels wetting our appetites for the 'treasure contained within such as Dogs, birds patterns and stuff, How I would love to have a good sort through them!  :mrgreen:


----------



## ChrisR (6 Nov 2013)

John.

Great work, no fantastic work. =D> =D> 

With all that hand cutting, I bet you have a mean right swing, (assuming you are right handed). :shock: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## smoggy49 (6 Nov 2013)

Hi John, 
As a fellow Durhamite I feel compelled to comment if perhaps unworthy, as everything I do is by machine. Absolutely top work especially by hand I'm so impressed, thanks for sharing.

Chas


----------



## john70 (7 Nov 2013)

Hello Scrimper, I don,t know whether you have been on Scroll Saw Village Web site, if you haven,t go on and take look at the free pattern vault, there are hundreds of patterns with about twelve catagories all free. john.


----------



## boysie39 (7 Nov 2013)

Absolutly beautiful work =D> =D> you have taken my breath away with your work .

Thank you for showing .


----------



## martinka (7 Nov 2013)

Fantastic! Was the stretched skin effect your own idea? I like it that much I think I will have a go at one. How big are they?

Martin.


----------



## john70 (7 Nov 2013)

Hello Martin, no it was not my idea. It was posted as a Stretched Leather Clock on Scroll Saw Village by a bloke called Smitty. There about A4 size 12"x 8".? john70
.


----------



## scrimper (7 Nov 2013)

John70

This is a plaque I made recently, it's in the same vein as your Deer picture.


----------



## john70 (7 Nov 2013)

Hello Scrimper. Excellent cut, clean lines, well done. I have exactly the same pattern from a book i bought one Christmas. john70.


----------



## WoodySteve (7 Nov 2013)

Brilliant work, Love it, Well Done =D>


----------

